# Grumpy cat pictures



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Since capturing a grumpy looking shot of Henry earlier I couldn't help wonder who else has a grumpy looking picture of their cats? Please do share lets see if we can outgrumpy the famous grumpy cat!


The original grumpy cat


My Henry looking grumpy!


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Aha grumpy cat is my favourite, love Henry's look too, very grumpy! 

Here's Jacob, I would call the look more unimpressed than grumpy, but it still makes me laugh


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

HA! I have a Grumpy Cat T shirt that I wear to the shelter! It says "This IS my happy face!".


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

lol love The Tank's grumpy look!

Belle started practicing early getting her grumpy on!









Now, B.B. has the grumpy look perfected to an art! lol Look at that mug, would ya?









Sadie doesn't do grumpy


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

This is about as grumpy as Gizmo gets (just woke him up when he was dreaming) :lol:


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

*my kittens' attempts at grumpy*

Great idea...here are some contenders 









Delta









Decimal and friend









Delta-nah! nah!

That is all


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Mocha had her times of being ONE MAD Mochie! 
But even I have to admit, the Cone of Shame made her the grouchiest cat ever!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Mocha looks down right peeved in that first photo!!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

This is the best one I have of Smokey. Casey doesn't do the grumpy face. Smokey has a sweet face if he sees me point the phone at him,lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

These are brililant! That one of Mocha in the cone looks very grumpy!


----------



## yogakitty (May 2, 2013)

Lisa after a complete shave down last summer/fall time.


----------



## carriej (Dec 14, 2013)

Pickle doesn't want to have his picture taken with me.. lol

(he was purring up a storm.. He just has a cranky face sometimes!)


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

I take back what I said about Casey...she has an angry face when the flas is too bright,lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Someones a lil hungry.... . Marshall has gotten sooooo fluffy!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Gizmo, Mr.Marshall looks like he's plotting to take over the world!!:-D


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Gigi


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marie, 
Gigi looks like she's thinking...
"If you take one more picture...I'm going to rip your face off!"


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

WHAT DO YOU WANT HUMAN????


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

10cats2dogs said:


> Marie,
> Gigi looks like she's thinking...
> "If you take one more picture...I'm going to rip your face off!"


Hahahaha she's TOO pretty to look that mad


----------

